# $100 WD20EURS again 'til 02/13/03



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

*Okay, so I can't write dates for some reason. It's through 02/13/13*

newegg promo code: EMCXVXN24

takes $20 off

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136783

Keep an eye out for price matching from Amazon.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't know if newegg has changed how they package their hard drives or not in the last fews years, but the last two I bought from them were bulk drives that were thrown in a box with some styrofoam peanuts and both were doa.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

The last time I ordered hard drives from Newegg, which was last month, they came in those hard drive boxes and had that brown paper stuffing packed around inside the bigger box. I've never had a DOA hard drive from Newegg, but thats just me.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

I bought one from Amazon a while back and one from newegg a couple of 3 months ago and neither came in a retail box, but both were in sealed anti-static silvery bags and I don't recall being dismayed at how either was packed, though I'd have to go dig the boxes out to tell you which one packed exactly how.


----------



## Thos19 (Dec 31, 2002)

Advice to those buying from Amazon. I bought one last month and it came in a non-retail box. When I tried to register it for the warranty on the WD website, it came up as "no warranty". I had to call to get it registered as "3 year warranty".

The CSR did it without fuss...not sure why it was in their system wrong...

Thos


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

I just bought one of these drives from Amazon and it came packaged in a brown box with plastic supports. It sounds like newegg has changed their packaging to be like Amazon. If so they are probably a reliable supplier.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Thats what I got mine in from Newegg, was that plain brown box with the plastic supports and the anti static bag. Then it was in another larger box with brown paper packed around it.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Man, last time these were on sale for $100 the 2 TB Western Digital Red NAS drives were the same price, but this time they're $110 @ amazon. I needed four for my new NAS, so I could have saved myself $40 if I had bought a few weeks ago.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I realize this won't work *IN* your Tivo, but at a price/TB, this one is cheaper:
http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Barracuda-3-5-Inch-Internal-ST3000DM001

I swear yesterday either this or the 3 TB WD Green drive was $129.99 *from Amazon*. Fry's is showing 4 TB/$200 again, but of course that is worse per TB.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

mattack said:


> I realize this won't work *IN* your Tivo, but at a price/TB, this one is cheaper:
> http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Barracuda-3-5-Inch-Internal-ST3000DM001
> 
> I swear yesterday either this or the 3 TB WD Green drive was $129.99 *from Amazon*. Fry's is showing 4 TB/$200 again, but of course that is worse per TB.


Frankly, if a drive only has a one year warranty I consider it overpriced no matter what they're asking.


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

Costco has a 4TB seagate external for $160. I'd want to open it up and use it as an internal. But I've never bought a seagate, only wd. What to do, what to do...


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

swerver said:


> Costco has a 4TB seagate external for $160. I'd want to open it up and use it as an internal. But I've never bought a seagate, only wd. What to do, what to do...


The drive will not work in any TiVo (now) and for your computer you will need windows 7 or higher and partition it as GPT, not MBR (if you want the total 4Tb in one partition). Using GPT you can't boot from that drive without using a special driver or if your computer has newest replacement BIOS called UEFI you will have no problems with drives over 2.2TB.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

swerver said:


> Costco has a 4TB seagate external for $160. I'd want to open it up and use it as an internal. But I've never bought a seagate, only wd. What to do, what to do...


Stay away from Seagate. That's what to do.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

swerver said:


> Costco has a 4TB seagate external for $160. I'd want to open it up and use it as an internal. But I've never bought a seagate, only wd. What to do, what to do...


At the risk of repeating myself

"Frankly, if a drive only has a one year warranty I consider it overpriced no matter what they're asking."


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Where are you getting drives with more than 1 year warranty? 5 Y used to be standard.. then most seems to have moved to 1 Y or SOME 2/3 year..


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

mattack said:


> Where are you getting drives with more than 1 year warranty? 5 Y used to be standard.. then most seems to have moved to 1 Y or SOME 2/3 year..


The WD20EURS has a 3 year warranty.

Externals seem to have shorter warranties than internals overall, but there are some out there with greater than one year warranties.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

mattack said:


> Where are you getting drives with more than 1 year warranty? 5 Y used to be standard.. then most seems to have moved to 1 Y or SOME 2/3 year..


WD (Caviar) Blacks still have a 5 Yr warranty.
http://www.wdc.com/en/products/internal/desktop/


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Western Digital has them listed on their website:

http://support.wdc.com/warranty/policy.asp?custtype=end&lang=en


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

While I am sure these larger 3 & 4TB drives are good deals, I get nervous getting something that large on ONE drive cause as the saying goes; "the bigger they are, the harder they fall (fail)". I have lost 1TB drives and its not fun. I can't imagine losing 4TB worth of data. Would definitely back it up if its valuable data, but it would still stink if something that large goes on you.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I agree with you in some ways.. But with a larger drive, I might just start recording HD.. so I'd really be losing only the same amount of *shows*.. heh


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mattack said:


> I agree with you in some ways.. But with a larger drive, I might just start recording HD.. so I'd really be losing only the same amount of *shows*.. heh


Not on the current TiVo because they can't take any single drive bigger than 2.2Tb


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Well, I mean using an external (to Tivo) drive too.. to offload programs.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

Just received 2 of these I ordered from Newegg. EXTREMELY disappointed to see they just had a little bubble wrap around them and loose in an individual box, then both boxes in a larger box. One had one side that wasn't even protected with the wrap. From the Edison NJ center.

Tested both with WD diagnostics. Both failed the Quick Test. Going back. I will order from Amazon, even though they are $8 more.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

My stuff always comes from Whittier, California.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

WO312 said:


> Just received 2 of these I ordered from Newegg. EXTREMELY disappointed to see they just had a little bubble wrap around them and loose in an individual box, then both boxes in a larger box. One had one side that wasn't even protected with the wrap. From the Edison NJ center.
> 
> Tested both with WD diagnostics. Both failed the Quick Test. Going back. I will order from Amazon, even though they are $8 more.


Mine came in an AS bag, nested in locking caps in a hard cardboard box, inside a larger box filled with bubblewrap.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> Mine came in an AS bag, nested in locking caps in a hard cardboard box, inside a larger box filled with bubblewrap.


Bought from whom and shipped from where?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> Mine came in an AS bag, nested in locking caps in a hard cardboard box, inside a larger box filled with bubblewrap.


Same for me, except substitute bubblewrap with wadded brown paper.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

unitron said:


> Bought from whom and shipped from where?


from Newegg, shipped from wherever it came from.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

Maybe the folks in NJ haven't received the packaging memo yet ??


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

Received the 2 drives from Amazon. Properly packaged within the plastic standoffs in a box designed for HD's. First drive tested O.K. with the Quick Test and almost through the Extended Test. I'm sure the 2nd will be fine also. Proper packaging makes all the difference.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...3-Latest-_-InternalHardDrives-_-22136783-L05D

Use coupon code EMCXTVP35 at checkout. Free ground shipping and if you have shoprunner eligible for free 2 day shipping


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

That's pretty reasonable, and has 3 yr warranty.. though my comments from above still seem reasonable -- using a bigger drive (cheaper per unit) as an external (i.e. connected to computer) drive for recordings seems about as useful.. though admittedly I've thought of doing BOTH.. expanding the built in P4 drive to 2 TB AND using an external drive.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

poppagene said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...3-Latest-_-InternalHardDrives-_-22136783-L05D
> 
> Use coupon code EMCXTVP35 at checkout. Free ground shipping and if you have shoprunner eligible for free 2 day shipping


It's a nice price, but their customer service just told me these drives don't come in the small cardboard box from Western Digital. instead they come in what they call a "Newegg box". From the last e-mail I received from Newegg Customer Service, it is just a loose drive in a shipping box with peanuts. I'm going to pass. I'd rather pay $15 more to Amazon to get a drive that is packaged properly.


----------

